# Auger Clutch Lever not locking HS828K1



## Jeff Marshall (Feb 10, 2017)

20 y/o machine with no issues with religious routine maintenance, started giving me grief this storm. And another storm on the way.

Frame # SZAK-2041xxx

I'm assuming that some part of the mechanism is worn enough now so that the auger lever slips past some catch when the clutch lever is engaged. I cannot identify how the mechanism works without really getting into it to the point of partial disassembly. Wondering if anyone has first hand knowledge?

In attached picture, I'm thinking # 14 or the whole shaft #19 are the culprits. And if I'm going to dig in there, I'm imagining that there are other components that may be worn and needing replacement. Is this a easy enough job for a reasonably smart, but weekend handyman?? 

Separate but related, I've only replaced the various front-end wear bars/shoes/cutting edge on this machine. Everything else is original, well lubed/greased and motor still starts 1 pull. When should I start to think about this machine as being close to 'end of life' with small parts failing/falling off? I'm confident the motor will last near forever but the rest of the bits I don't know about.

Thanks for the help,

/Jeff


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Take a look at part 13 as well, called a cam lock. Maybe you can eyeball what goes on with that when you have the levers down, and see if part of it is work off.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just got done fixing the same issue on my HS828.
The issue on mine (that seems it may be a common problem due to its design) was that parts #21 and 14 are sticking together keeping the locking cam open.
I removed cover #16 and the components # 14. 15, 17 and 21. I cleaned the shaft and cam, lubed them well with mobil1 grease and reassembled. It works as it should now.


----------

